# blinds = στόρια | Roman blinds, ρόμαν



## pit (Apr 12, 2010)

Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι το blinds σημαίνει στόρια, αλλά το αν και τα υφασμάτινα blinds σημαίνουν στόρια.


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 12, 2010)

Συνήθως για τα υφασμάτινα λέμε roman blinds. Ακόμα και στα ελληνικά τα υφασμάτινα στόρια τα λέμε ρόμαν.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

Ακριβώς, τα λένε ρόμαν. Αλλά αυτός είναι ο τεχνικός όρος, έτσι θα τα ζητήσεις στο μαγαζί. Στον υπότιτλο μπορείς να γράψεις στόρια, νομίζω.


----------



## pit (Apr 12, 2010)

Δεν το ήξερα, αλλά και πάλι δεν με βολεύει.

Είναι δύο κλέφτες (αγράμματοι) μέσα σε ένα σπίτι. Λέει ο ένας στον άλλο "Pull the blinds".

Τι να πω εγώ, "Κλείσε τα ρόμαν"; Κλέφτης είναι, δεν είναι ο Ζαμπούνης!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

Ε, οι αγράμματοι κλέφτες μόνο "κουρτίνες" ξέρουν. "Κλείσε τις κουρτίνες."


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 12, 2010)

+1 Αλεξάνδρα για τα σχετικά με τους υπότιτλους. Εγώ σου είπα πώς μεταφράζεται. Για υπότιτλο το στόρι (ή η κουρτίνα) μια χαρά είναι πιστεύω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2010)

Όπως λένε οι κυρίες, αλλά κυρίως όπως θα σου πω εγώ που δεν σκαμπάζω από «ρόμαν»: «Κατέβασε τα στόρια, Μήτσο!»


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2010)

Κλείσε τα στόρια, να πεις.


----------



## pit (Apr 12, 2010)

> Όπως λένε οι κυρίες, αλλά κυρίως όπως θα σου πω εγώ που δεν σκαμπάζω από «ρόμαν»: «Κατέβασε τα στόρια, Μήτσο!»



Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως το ελληνικό κοινό αναρωτηθεί αν υπάρχει το Μήτσος και στα αγγλικά!



> Κλείσε τα στόρια, να πεις.



Αυτό έβαλα.

Σκέφτηκα και το ρολά, αλλά νομίζω πως τα στόρια είναι το πιο "εύκολο".

Thank you all!


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2010)

Εγώ τα ήξερα ως Venetian blinds. Τώρα μαθαίνω για Ρόμαν.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

Να σημειώσω ότι στο 6γλωσσο του Καυκά δίνεται οξύτονο (_ρομάν_), γεγονός που δεν είναι σωστό (η λέξη είναι αγγλική, όχι γαλλική) κι επιβεβαιώνεται κι από το ότι όλη η αγορά το λέει _ρόμαν_.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2010)

Earion said:


> Εγώ τα ήξερα ως Venetian blinds. Τώρα μαθαίνω για Ρόμαν.


Venetian είναι αυτά:






Δηλαδή έχουν γρίλιες, ενώ τα ρόμαν δεν έχουν, είναι σαν μια υφασμάτινη κουρτίνα που μαζεύεται κατακόρυφα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, έχω ακόμα να μάθω πολλά σ' αυτή τη ζωή :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2010)

Και που είσαι ακόμα με τις κουρτίνες, τα ενετικά στορ, τα ρόμαν (που τώρα τα πρωτοέμαθα) και σύντομα μας περιμένουν τα vertical blinds 





κι αυτά τα περίεργα συρόμενα πανώ που έχω δει στο ΙΚΕΑ κυρίως


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

vertical blinds = κάθετες περσίδες (http://www.assimakopoulos.gr/default.asp?siteid=1&pageid=17&langid=1&category=9 κ.α.)


----------

